# how to irrigate 8ft wide strip?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

The area along the side of my house, between the house/patio and the fence, is 8ft x 45 ft.

I bought one side strip type head and it was useless....maybe I got the wrong kind, but seemed to barely water anything.

I'd like to use the rainbird rotator ones, the little octopus looking ones, but they are supposedly for a minimum of 13ft I think? I'd like to use those or another water pressure saving type due to water pressure issues.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

8 foot radius sprays.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/nozzles/pro-fixed-nozzles/

https://www.rainbird.com/products/mpr-series-fixed-pattern-spray-nozzles-0

MP1000s will drop down to 8 ft, but I generally don't like using sprinklers at their minimum radius.

Side strips only spray to 6 feet wide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a new mp from hunter, mp800. It goes 6-16ft. But it needs to be in its own zone, since it is 0.8in/hr vs 0.4in/hr like the other mp. I havent used it. I do have a zone using mp1000 on 30psi hunter bodies at 8ft throw since it was the only option for that side of the house.


----------

